# Will they fit..?



## 1SICGTO (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey im pretty new to the site. But i had a question.. My cousin has some zo6 rims on his camaro and he wants to sell them and im thinking of buying them. Will they fit on my gto. The width is 275/40/18 rear and 245/45/17 front.. Is the lug pattern the same..?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

They can be made to fit. You will need drag bags and probally fender roll to fit. Plus some more stuff. Honestly, not worth the work/money.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

If you weanted the z06 break calipers and rotors would they work for the gto?


----------

